

Show HN: NeedNumbers.me, import contacts from "New Phone, Need #s" FB groups - stephenou
http://neednumbers.me

======
ryanio
It would be neat to bypass the facebook group method and just have a website
that you can request people's phone numbers (just a simple submit form). Then
the numbers aren't publicly available for everyone to snoop.

The reason people make the group or event is because when you invite everyone
they get a notification and a lot more people see it rather than a status
update (that maybe <10% of your friends see). So maybe creating an event or
group then linking to givemeyournumbers.com/john_smith

------
Bob_Sheep
No, if you need to ask for phone numbers by using a facebook group you are
doing it wrong. This just serves to encourage more people to do the wrong
thing.

------
stephenou
OP here.

Many said this isn't wide-used anymore. But as a high school student, I still
get invited to those groups/events frequently, and people said they've been
waiting for something like this for a long time. So there is still a big
market here.

Glad I could contribute my little bit to make this process a lot faster. Well
worth making this as my 5-hour side project.

------
brackin
Although this is less common than it once was I still get invited to these
groups a few times a month so this is useful. I've just graduated high school
and I think some of my other friends would get them even more as my friend
group is slightly more technical.

------
uncoder0
I remember need a new number groups used to be quite common before the wide
adoption of smartphones. Is this still a thing?

------
rabidsnail
Wait, people do this?

~~~
27182818284
Yes. It used to be much, much more frequent before smartphones. It is
decreasing rapidly, though, as we'd all expect in a time and age where
smartphones seemlessly backup contacts to the cloud.

~~~
CrazedGeek
You still see it in places and with communities where smartphones are less
popular. I see a lot of them from students in middle and high school.
(Although usually as status updates, not groups.)

------
benjlang
Very useful!

